# Revenge best served on a billboard?



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Part of me is LMAO. OK most of me, but is this taking exposure too far?

North Carolina wife reportedly buys billboard to embarrass alleged cheating husband | Fox News


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> Part of me is LMAO. OK most of me, but is this taking exposure too far?
> 
> North Carolina wife reportedly buys billboard to embarrass alleged cheating husband | Fox News


Well, she didn't put any last times, and the first names aren't that unusual, but I'll bet there still might be a few people named Michael, Jennifer and Jessica noticing the billboard. :rofl:

Now if she had put the last names, maybe THAT would have gone too far.


----------



## ody360 (Feb 1, 2013)

i think it awesome. Ive sent this one and plus the other one with the craigs list everything must go estate sale to my WS to see hey, look what i could of done. Consider yourself very luck.. Good for them.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

NIIIICCCEEE would like to see the real world people involved actually.

BW is spunky. Good job!

She shoulda added:

BTW Jess, you know about alienation of affection lawsuits? No? Oh you will, YOU WILL!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny but I would have used the money for something better and more practical.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> It's funny but I would have used the money for something better and more practical.


A dumpster rental?

Five gallons of gasoline and a chimmenia for clothes flambe?

A wood chipper?

Retainers for all the hot lawyers in the state?

1200 copies of their pictures? "Have you seen this couple?"


----------

